# Kicking Infertility's Butt! BFP with clomid @ 9dpo



## missangie

:cloud9: I cannot believe I am actually getting to post on here about my BFP. 

DH and I started TTC our first child in April 2010 I first went to see my doctor in August 2010 when I had not had a period. I had also been trying acupuncture for 3 months to see if that would get my cycle started but it didnt. I had some bloodwork done and everything came back normal, I also had a few vaginal exams which were fine and an vaginal ultrasound which showed that everything looked fine. I had some more bloodwork, met with the infertility nurse and had a few more appointments. Everything still came back fine so I was sent to have an HSG in May (or was it early June? I cant remember! But my tubes were open, all was well) and then saw my doctor after that and was finally given clomid.

I took 50mg of clomid on days 5-9 and was charting my temperature and doing OPKs and finally O'd on CD18. I tested with an IC at 8dpo and it was definitely negative, which I figured it would be since it was so early! I then tested with fmu at 9dpo and saw what I thought was maybe a start of a line. I came home from work that afternoon and held my pee for almost 4 hours and saw more of a line then so I ran to the store and got some answer brand tests and peed on that a couple hours later and 100% without a doubt there were two lines!! 

I tested again yesterday and today and the lines are definitely darker! I just cant believe that I am pregnant and also that I got my bfp so early and that it happened on my first round of clomid. DH and I are so excited but I am also very nervous about losing this baby that we have been wanting so badly. Does the worrying ever stop?

For those who may like to know, I did take robitussin starting the day after my last clomid pill because I had read that clomid dries you up. I did see some EWCM but not a whole lot. Every time we BD'd I layed on my back for about 30 min and if you would like to see my chart it is in my signature. As for symptoms, havent really had any. Did have some cramping after an orgasm :blush: and Im extremely bloated and my face is breaking out horribly but thats about it.

I have my first appointment September 6th and I cant wait! I wish it could be sooner but my dr is all booked up!

Sorry this is so long I am just so happy and so excited I wanted to share my story. :flower:


----------



## Jasiellover

Congrats! :)


----------



## jeanniepresto

congrats


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## missangie

thank you ladies!! 

Carrie!!! It is good to "see" you on here! I havent ran into you on here lately. I see you have ovulated, that is AWESOME! I hope you will be sharing your BFP soon


----------



## Jasiellover

missangie said:


> thank you ladies!!
> 
> Carrie!!! It is good to "see" you on here! I havent ran into you on here lately. I see you have ovulated, that is AWESOME! I hope you will be sharing your BFP soon

Thanks so much!! I hope so too :hugs:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

that is awesome! congrats!:happydance:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congrats! :baby:


----------



## MrsHY

Congrats! x


----------



## FragileDoll

Huge congrats! :flower:


----------



## PocoHR

Huge congrats to you, its a really encouraging story!!


----------



## veryhappygal

Congrats, wishing u a very happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## MrsG2010

Congrats! I looked at your chart. I was interested to see on 2DPO your temp dropped below..... Funny how these temps try to trick us. But if you "throw that one out" it makes sense. And I've read how you can discard one for a fluke. Anyway, I find it interesting how the whole thing really works. I'm babbling! ha Congrats again!


----------



## missangie

MrsG2010 said:


> Congrats! I looked at your chart. I was interested to see on 2DPO your temp dropped below..... Funny how these temps try to trick us. But if you "throw that one out" it makes sense. And I've read how you can discard one for a fluke. Anyway, I find it interesting how the whole thing really works. I'm babbling! ha Congrats again!

Ya, when I was posting that I was 7DPO I had a lot of people write that they think I was only 5 dpo since at 2po my temp dropped. But, seeing that I got a positive at 9DPO I am pretty sure I was 9 and not 7! (does that make sense? haha) The only thing I can think of is that it was a "fallback rise", have you read about those? Definitely really tricky because had I not been using FF I would have thought I O'd 2 days later... Doesnt matter to me now though ;-) 

Also, a HUGE thank you to everyones responses! THANK YOU!


----------



## PandaLuv31

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations! Happy and Healthy 9 months! x


----------



## future_numan

congratulations x


----------



## JadeEmChar

Congrats!!!


----------



## finallyready

:happydance: I am so thrilled for you!!!! You deserve this so much :)

And for the record, the worrying NEVER stops! I remember buying those CB digi's every week just to see the reader go up from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 then 3+; then I was freaked out as to weather the U/S would show a baby, then I was worried about the dr finding a heart beat at 12 weeks, then I was worried for my 20 week u/s and now, well, I still worry LOL but I am enjoying the ride and I know you will too! Don't stress too much,
just enjoy one day at a time!!!!


----------



## missangie

Thank you everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## CuddleBunny

Many congratulations! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months! :dance:


----------



## Rurin

I am sitting here grinning SO much!! As you know - we started TTC around the same time as you so am thrilled that your BFP has been so close to mine too!!  :happydance:

The worrying is natural - but do try to remember that although these boards sometime make it seem otherwise - it's highly likely that everything will be absolutely fine and try not to read all the threads in first tri about miscarriages as it's not always helpful. (can you tell I'm talking to myself as well as you!?)

Big hugs to you hon!!


----------



## missangie

Rurin said:


> I am sitting here grinning SO much!! As you know - we started TTC around the same time as you so am thrilled that your BFP has been so close to mine too!!  :happydance:
> 
> The worrying is natural - but do try to remember that although these boards sometime make it seem otherwise - it's highly likely that everything will be absolutely fine and try not to read all the threads in first tri about miscarriages as it's not always helpful. (can you tell I'm talking to myself as well as you!?)
> 
> Big hugs to you hon!!

Thank you SO much Rurin!


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

V xxx


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :flower:
x


----------



## stepmummy

What a lovely story, congratulations to you!


----------



## daopdesign

Congrats hun, I saw you alot in the TTC section! :) Well done and wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months xxx


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

congradulations H&H 9 months


----------



## Zianna

congrats sweetie!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Mommyagain

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sara35

Congratulations, I am also on my first round of clomid -this gives hope 

Here is to a H&H pregnancy :)


----------



## missangie

Thank you Sara and good luck to you!


----------



## todteach

Congratulations!

I also had a bfp from clomid after a long three year battle with losses and infertility, and guess what? He's in the other room having his nap right now.

Happy and healthy 9 months to you. Way to go :)


----------



## teal

Huge congratulations! xx


----------



## babygirlhall

Yay for clomid! Congrats on your bfp hunni xx


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations.


----------



## MiniMomOfMany

Aww...congratulations!


----------



## msblack32

Congratulations


----------



## Sophe

congratulations hun, amazing news!

were you ovulationg on your own? I ovulate on my own but am going to try Clomid, just wondering if it can help in this situation


----------



## missangie

Sophe said:


> congratulations hun, amazing news!
> 
> were you ovulationg on your own? I ovulate on my own but am going to try Clomid, just wondering if it can help in this situation

No, I was not. I have heard of clomid helping those who do ovulate on their own though too. Good luck to you!!!!


----------

